# Sram Rival 10 speed groupset



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I already have an ad in the classified but thought I mentioned here as well since there aren't much view over there. I have some Rival parts I want to sell after upgrading to Red. Will sell as individual or bundle. Will entertain best offer. Thanks.

Sram Rival parts, Thule locks, Thule foot mounts, Trek handlebar, Trek jersey & shorts, Garmin-Sharp jersey sale - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

